# Anyone get the LCR yet



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I carry as backup a s&w airlite 38 around the ankle. After a ten hour day I know it's their. I have stayed away from the big calibers in a lightweight package. They become tools and are not enjoyable to shoot but I feel safe with a 38+p and my ankle has been crying out for one.


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

I haven't gotten one yet, but I just got back from the store and I definitely like the look and feel of it. It's at the top of my list.


----------



## woodspinner (Dec 5, 2009)

I don't have one yet but rented one at the range and I really like it . Have a S&W 442 and I think I like the LCR better, it has an excellent trigger, fells good in hand, recoil is OK for a light gun, and it shoots as accurately as I do.
woodspinner


----------



## tradrick (Nov 15, 2008)

I think I will hold out and see how they hold up for awhile.I know the polymer frame autos have been around for quite awhile now and have proven them selves very durabile tools.But for some reason its hard for me to get my head wrapped around a polymer framed revolver.I held one the other day and it is very light and different looking. But for now I will stick with my NAA Guardian 380 ACP with a IWB holster.I wear this all day with no comfort problems.Not nockin the gun. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have not shot one yet, but understand from my shooting buddy that they kick like a mule.

He sold his before I got to shoot it - but it surprised me that he sold it.

I hear it's a good piece, I'd suggest that you find one / rent one and try it out at the range.

:smt1099


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> I have not shot one yet, but understand from my shooting buddy that they kick like a mule. . . .


 I've posted before about a female friend buying a LCR the same day I bought my S&W 642 Centennial. Both for CCW.

I (we) both like the feel and the trigger of the LCR the best.
I'm not trading my 642 in. It's OK, and I've added CT grips, the "305" short one. The laser helps accuracy big time.

I have a box of .38 Special "Federal Premium Low Recoil". 110 grain HYDRA-SHOK JHP.
Not really a practice round at $24.95 for 20. And, you are obviously giving up energy compared to +P. 
But, a good rule for "bad situations" is to be able to put more than one round on the "target".

I've (we) have put quite a bit of the "same ammo" through both guns at the same time. Including +P.
They BOTH kick like mules compared to my "service semi-auto" in 9mm. They are 13-15 oz. snubbys. She does NOT like +P.

OK, neither snubby kicks like the used Ruger Alaskan in .454 Casull I just bought. That is a SNUBBY on steriods.
Recoil is relative. She can shoot her LCR well, but doesn't like to practice with it.
It's always in her purse, and she knows what it does and how to use it. What more can you ask for. :smt023


----------



## nUgZ (Nov 22, 2009)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> It's always in her purse, and she knows what it does and how to use it. What more can you ask for. :smt023


That's all you really need...


----------



## hps (May 29, 2007)

Kicks like a mule? I just got one of these and thought the recoil was VERY acceptable not bad at all. I was shooting alittle of everything including +P, I like this weapon ALOT. A true pleasure to carry and shoot.


----------



## Ledgehammer (Dec 12, 2009)

I notice recoil is a very subjective impression. What one person finds acceptable another hates. I bought an LCR for my wife because I heard they were soft shooters. She hated it. I figured I'd keep it for me but didn't really like the way it wants to move in my hand. The recoil wasn't horrible but it wasn't fun to shoot at all. After a couple boxes of +p my hand was pretty much done. So I sold it and got a glock 19. For what it's designed for though the lcr is a great little gun. You never have to worry about it jamming so you have that peace of mind I guess. 

The funny thing every gun store I walk in to the guy behind the counter tells me the recoil on the lcr is non existent. I usually reply you havnt really shot one have you? Because I've shot pretty much every caliber out there. I actually liked shooting the s&w 500 more than shooting the lcr. Sure the 50 cal had more recoil, but it was different feeling. More like push than a thump. Hard to explain from my limited knowledge.


----------



## kybandit (Jan 13, 2010)

*lcr report*

This gun is light, very concealable and reliable as a stone ax. It is NOT a range gun (barks and bites) but within the parameters for which it is designed, it performs quite well. I've fired about 250 rounds now without a hiccup; 30 rounds per trip is about the max for me. With a CT laser, it shoots aphids off a rosebush. Definite thumbs up for a cc weapon.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Just got around to ordering one from Buds. Thanks for all your input. It will be my backup so I will load it with +P. I'll only shoot it to be able to use it without shooting everyone in the area. I hear they are coming out with a 357. I think that's going to far. Thanks again everyone for the input. I'll let you know how it shoots for me.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The .357Mag version is the better gun IMHO. The extra 4 ounces makes a big difference and does not overload a 98 pounder.

I bought one for my wife and it is quite comfy shooting .38 Spl. Hotter loads up to 1000 FPS are not bad either. Full power magnum loads are not something you would want to shoot all day but manageable for a cylinder or two.

I have been through 100 rounds a setting of in between 38 and 38+P loads (850 FPS 158Gr) without severe hand trauma. The only reason for not shooting more was that I had several guns to shoot.

Enjoy your new toy.

tumbleweed


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

You made a great point so I called buds and changed my order after going to my local gun shop to check out the LCR 357. I'm looking forward to seeing what the wife thinks of it and even if she loves it, it's mind for back up. I got her the small 9mm 1911 and what a perfect fit and it shot great for her from the first time she used it. She even gave up her sig.


----------

